# Shapes manipulieren



## Max (12. Jun 2004)

Servus Leute,
Bräuchte mal wieder ein paar geschätzte Tips von Euch.

Folgendes: ich lese aus Datein 3d-Werte und lasse mir die äussere Hülle der so geladenen Punktwolke darstellen.
Klappt auch ganz gut soweit.

Was ich jetzt machen möchte:
Die so erzeugten shapes möchte ich anwählen können (Mausklick) und ein- und ausblenden können, so wie deren Appearance verändern.

Wie kann man so was am besten realisieren?
Sollte ich für jede shape eine Branchgroup an die Parent Branch anhängen und mittels remove und add-Methoden ein-und aus hängen oder was wäre das Günstigste im Hinblick auf Speicher und performance.
Sollte ich Transform Groups, Switch Nodes oder Shapes ein- und aushängen.

Dann möchte ich noch einzelne Punkte anwählen können und mir deren Werte anzeigen lassen und die einzelnen Punkte auch aus der Darstellung ein/bzw. ausblenden.


Welche Methoden sollte ich mir dafür anschauen??

Für einen Wink in die richtige Richtung wäre ich echt dankbar, und beinahe überglücklich, wenn der Wink so schnell wie möglich erfolgen würde, dann könnte ich das Regenwetter sinnvoll nutzen.

Vielen Dank und Grüsse
Max


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Jun 2004)

Max hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann man so was am besten realisieren?
> Sollte ich für jede shape eine Branchgroup an die Parent Branch anhängen und mittels remove und add-Methoden ein-und aus hängen oder was wäre das Günstigste im Hinblick auf Speicher und performance.
> Sollte ich Transform Groups, Switch Nodes oder Shapes ein- und aushängen.



Ich würde eine Switch-Group nehmen, mit 2 childs (sagt man children?), eins eine leere BranchGroup, eins die Punktwolke.



			
				Max hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann möchte ich noch einzelne Punkte anwählen können und mir deren Werte anzeigen lassen und die einzelnen Punkte auch aus der Darstellung ein/bzw. ausblenden.
> Welche Methoden sollte ich mir dafür anschauen??



Mit Picking hab ich mich noch nie beschäftigt, aber ich denke, du musst dir die Subklassen von PickShape dafür anschauen. Oder ist das Problem ein anderes?


----------



## Max (13. Jun 2004)

Hi Illuvator,
danke für die fixe Antwort


> Ich würde eine Switch-Group nehmen, mit 2 childs (sagt man children?), eins eine leere BranchGroup, eins die Punktwolke.


das versuche ich mal

Wie kann ich eigentlich ressourcenparend ein shape komplett aus dem speicher nehmen?

Danke und grüsse
Max


----------

